# problem mit pfaden



## layla (24. Juni 2002)

hi!

ich will so tentakel machen aber mit dem pfadwerkzeug.nur bekomme ich das überhaupt nicht so hin.es soll einfach ein verkehrtes S sein und nicht so steil.aber wenn ich versuche eine kurve zu machen kommt gleich eine schlinge.kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen und mir sagen wie ich das mache bzw was ich falsch mache?


danke


----------



## syrus (25. Juni 2002)

hier hab ich ein  link fuer dich vielleicht helfen dir dieser weiter 

- hellish.com - tentakel tut 

gr33z :syrus:


----------



## X-trOn (25. Juni 2002)

Nim das Punkt umwandeln Wekzeug und dann mit viel gefühl ne Kurve draus machen

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## layla (25. Juni 2002)

@ syrus: genau dieses tut meine ich ja!

@: X-trOn welches is das punktumwandelwerkzeug?


----------



## dritter (25. Juni 2002)

Also Hier mal  das "Mein-erster-2D-spline"-Tutorial.. 

Also:

Einführung:
Pfadwerkzeug

Wenn ihrauf das Pfadwerkzeug klickt, und die Maus gedrückt haltet erscheinen fünf Werkzeuge..

1. Das Zeichenstiftwerkzeug (Pfadtool)
Hiermit könnt ihr durch klicken einen Pfad erstellen. Nach einem klick erscheint ein so genannter Ankerpunkt. Klickt ihr an eine andere STelle werden die Punkte durch eine Linie verbunden, den Pfad.
Falls ihr beim klicken die Maustaste gedrückt haltet, erscheint noch eine Liníe, die Tangente. Diese Tangente steuert die Krümmung des Pfades.
Ohne Tangente wären es nur gerade Linien zwischen den Ankerpunkten.

2. Das Freiform-Zeichenstift-werkzeug
Hiermit kann man eine Linie zeichnen, indem man die Maus gedrückt hält und halt seine Linie zeichnet. Photoshop passt die tangente dann automatisch der Krümmung an.

3. Das Ankerpunkt-Hinzufügen-Werkzeug
Hiermit kann man  einem bestehenden Pfad einen  Ankerpunkt hinzufügen.

4. Das Ankerpunkt-Löschen-Werkzeug
Hiermit kann man einen bestehenden Ankerpunkt löschen.

5. Das Punkt-Umwandeln-WErkzeug
Das ist wohl eins der interessantesten WErkzeuge in Photoshop.
Hiermit kann man einen Punkt mit einer Tangente versehen (durch klicken und ziehen mit der Maus), oder die Tangente durch einen einfachen klick verschwinden lassen.
Allerdings kann man die Tangente auch teilen. D.H. die odere tangente eines Ankerpunktes nach links ausrichten, während die untere unten bleibt.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Des weiteren gehören zu Pfadn noch ein paar werkzeuge:
Zum einen das "Pfadkokmponenten-Auswahl-Werkzeug" und zum anderen das "Direktauswahl-WErkzeug"

Mit ersterem kann man einen kompletten Pfad auswählen und z.b. verschieben.

Mit letzterem kann man einzelne Ankerpunkte auswählen und z.B. verschieben, man kann auch Tangenten damit neu justieren..
Dazu muss man die kleinen Punkte am ende der tangente (Anfasser) mit der Maus erwischen.


Ich hoffe ihr habt mich alle verstanden. 

Wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten.

Im Anhang ist wahrscheinlich die Lösung für dein Problem:

1. zuerst die Tangente des rechten unteren Punktes nach oben verschieben (auf dem Bild Nr.2).

2. und dann wird sich die Kurve nach unten senken (auf der Abbildung Nr. 1)...


----------



## layla (25. Juni 2002)

danke für deine ausführlichen erklärungen mal schauen obs jetzt funkt!


----------



## X-trOn (25. Juni 2002)

Tja dan fällt meine Erklärung ja wohl ins Wasser und ich hab mich schon so gefreut wem was zu erklären*ggggg*

Ich hof du hasts jetzt wenn nicht post halt nochmal was

Greatz
X-tron


----------



## layla (26. Juni 2002)

also es geht nix!ich bin am verzweifeln das biegt sich immer ander wie ich will und bich bekomm gleich eine kriese!
könnte mir vielleicht einer diesen pfad vorzeichnen so wie bei hellish. nur oben punkt 1 und mir das schicken oder hier anhängen würd mir das gern anschauen wie das gemacht wurde!

danke


----------



## dritter (26. Juni 2002)

viel spass damit..  

Und viel erfolg!


----------



## layla (26. Juni 2002)

danke!
werds mir gleich mal anschauen


----------



## X-trOn (26. Juni 2002)

Jetzt war der schon wieder schneller

Ich versteh aber nicht ganz wo dein Problem is:

Du machst mit dem Pfad Tool(mus auf Pfade eingestellt sein) eine grobe Skizze (halt für jede Kurve ein Punkt) dann stellst du auf das Pfad umwandeln Werkzeug um(rechtsklick auf Pfadtool - umwandln Werkzeug) klickst auf den ersten Punkt und ziehst die Maus nach links,rechts, oben und/oder unten, beim zweiten genause usw. das is echt nicht schwer

Greatz 
X-trOn

habs mal vorgemacht (nicht genau nur ungefähr)
bei jeder wende ein Punkt und den dann nach oben oder unten ziehn


----------



## layla (26. Juni 2002)

also es sieht ja ganz einfach aus bei dir und deine erklärung klingt auch so.aber ich glaube ich hab da irgendwas mit den werkzeugen falsch gemacht.kannst du mir mal ganz genau sagen welches ding du da nimmst um die punkte zu makieren?weil bei mir verbinden sich die punkte gleich!

danke


----------



## Googy (27. Juni 2002)

Hi@All...

Ihr macht das alles voll kompliziert!!!... Wieso Pfaden???

Schneller geht es so:

1.Polygon Lasso Werkzeug; zeichnet ein langgezogenes Zylinder; fläche mit der farbe füllen;

2. Dann mit Ebenenstilen einwenig rumspielen (schlagschatten und Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief)

3. Filter -> Verzerrungsfilter -> Schwingungen

das wars....

Gruss Googy


----------



## layla (27. Juni 2002)

@ Googy: kenn ich auch hab ich auch wo gefunden aber die mit dem pfad sehen besser aus als die mit dem lasso erstellten!außerdem will ich mich auch mit pfaden auskennen!


----------



## dritter (27. Juni 2002)

@ googy:

Das Pfad-system ist aber wesentlich flexibler.. 

@ layla:

Im Anhang jetzt mal ein screenshot von den Werkzeugen:

um Punkte zu markieren benutze ich den weißen Pfeil..
Damit kann man halt auch die tangenten Ändern, einzelne Punkte verschieben, etc..


----------



## layla (27. Juni 2002)

@ X-trOn: eigentlich hab ich das gemeint was er geschrieben hat.könntest du mal sagen welche werkzeuge du da genau nimmst?
danke


----------



## X-trOn (27. Juni 2002)

Pfade sind wirklich eines der einfacheren Dinge in PS

Als erstes nimmst du das Pfad Tool (Pen im Englischen PS glaub ich) sieht auch aus wie eine Füllederspitze, kontrrrrollierst ob es auf Pfade eingestellt ist(links oben unter Datei die rechte Schaltfläche) dann machst du eine grobe Auswahl

Dann machst du einen rechtsklick auf die Füllferderspitze(Pen Tool, Pfad Tool) Im Pop Up Menü wählst du das Pfad Umwandeln Werkzeug (In PS 7 das unterste, sieht aus wiie ein Dreieck, Convert Point Tool im Englischen) und klicks auf den 2. Punkt von oben, hältst die Maus gedrückt und ziehst sie nach unten dadurch sollte eine Kurve entstehn, ein wenig links ein wenig rechts voilá fertig is die perfekte Kurve (du kannst die Maus jetzt loslassen )

Ich hoffe jetzt funzts auch bei dir, wenn nicht ich hab mal irgendwo ein Tut für so was gesehn hab aber leider nicht die Zeit es zu suchen, wenn dus trotz allem nicht hinkriegst dann mail mir und ich erklärs dir nochmal

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## layla (27. Juni 2002)

danke!
so ich glaub jetzt hab ichs kapiert!bin da so ein bisi auf der leitung gestanden.danke für eure mühen!


----------



## X-trOn (28. Juni 2002)

nema problema dazu sind wir doch da!!

Schwierigere Kurven (z.B. bei Interfaces) erfordern etwas übung(und Zeit) sonst hat du so Kanten drin wie ich in meinem Ersten Bild

GreatzX-trOn


----------



## reko (6. März 2005)

wie man einen Pfad zeichnet wurde beschrieben, aber wie "fülle" ich den Pfad jetzt?
Ich wollte einfach eine Linie entlang eines Kreises zeichnen. Den Pfad habe ich, aber wie bekomme ich jetzt die Linie hin?


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. März 2005)

In der "Arbeitspfadpalette" kannst du die Pfadfläche und die Pfadkontur füllen. Dies wird auf einer neuen Ebene erledigt. Die Kontur wird mit der aktuellen Werkzeugspitze gefüllt. Ganz einfach ...


----------

